# Perdido Key mid-late May



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Wind direction and boat traffic can be a major factor along there. I launched from Big Lagoon State Park a couple weeks ago on a Monday and I'll bet I counted 200 boats, many sandbar hoppers with huge wakes. Also major route for commercial barge traffic. So you'll have to be careful. Some of the backwaters of Perdido Bay or the no-wake zones around Ono Island may be calmer for your craft. Don't stray too far west or you'll need an Alabama license. There are several more primitive launches around that will be fine for the RH. Check out Google maps or search Escambia County public boat ramps. Good luck and post up your results.


----------



## kayakpicker (Apr 1, 2021)

@MGH - I hope I'm not violating any rules here by mentioning another site to check out (I read other sites that frown up that for some reason) but Pensacola fishing forum has some good info, reports, access, etc., so you might want to check that out.


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

I normally launch my Santee at Galvez Landing and head east. Pass under the 292 Bride and the areas north and south of the channel have been decent for Reds and Specs. I don't typically venture too Far East of the Observation Platform at Big Lagoon state park. Prior to my Santee I fished out of a kayak and normally launched from the Johnsons Beach ramp which is really just a kayak type ramp. I wouldn't waste my time launching my boat there. The area west of Galvez can get quite busy with Traffic but East of the bridge you can get far enough off the channel to have a pretty enjoyable day. As mentioned above, wind can be a factor but depending on the direction can work in your favor.


----------



## MGH (May 31, 2021)

Thanks for the help guys! Lots of good insight. Will keep you updated on my experience.


----------



## MGH (May 31, 2021)

Well here is my post trip report. Unfortunately I didn’t have as good of luck as I had hoped. Except for early morning hours, most of the days that I was able to go out was pretty windy. The river hawk doesn’t handle chop really well and everything including me, and some days my wife, was soaking wet after a quick ride in the Big Lagoon. Several stormy days when I was there also put a damper on the fishing outings. Had a few bites but unable to land anything in the lagoon. Caught trout and flounder off the dock of the neighborhood I was in around a dock light at night. Some pretty large redfish sighted there as well, but not takers on what I was throwing. 

I launched from Bill Dickson boat ramp a couple of days and was a much better area for the boat, with protected areas in the marsh grass. Talking to a local there, they hadn’t caught anything back in that bayou in a while, except catfish. I did hook something on a fly, but he never came up so I could see what it was, so I am assuming it was a catfish. I was using a fly purchased from the owner at Lost Key Outdoors, really nice guy. I would recommend shopping there if you need something and in the area. Also, with storms that came through, I think I got water in the gas on the motor and the last time I went out, it sputtered quite a bit until it wouldn’t run anymore. Will have to clean everything out and hope that is what was wrong and not something more serious. Definitely a great area for boating and fishing. I think a bigger/faster boat would be in order to truly explore the area better. Thanks again for info. Looking forward to the next trip already.


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

@MGH Sorry to hear the fishing and weather didn't cooperate for you. I tried fishing the area from Bill Dickson ramp as well about a year or so ago and it was a let down. I did catch a couple but they were closer to the bridge. I'll be back down the first of October. Hoping for some good weather.


----------



## MGH (May 31, 2021)

Yea I’m thinking that area may be better in the winter if the fish come up into the creek. I’m still in a pretty steep learning curve for saltwater overall.

BTW- got the fuel system cleaned out on the outboard and she purrs like she used to now. Definitely learned my lesson on protecting the fuel from water intrusion. Doesn’t seem to take much on those small engines.


----------

